# Seeking Coder Employment for CPC-A coder in the Northcentral Arkansas Area



## Phil442 (Feb 18, 2016)

Willing to work for less money for employment. Will accept constructive criticism. 
Will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
                                                                        Phillip Southern
                                                                        1102 Risner Road
                                                                        Mountain View, AR 72560
                                                                        (870) 213-5448
phillip.southern@yahoo.com

Use my coding skills to code diagnosis and procedures to ensure correct claims.  Ensure privacy of the patient health record according to HIPPA.
Skills
•	Diagnostic Coding ICD-9, and ICD-10
•	Current Procedural Terminology
•	Understanding of medical terminology, anatomy, physiology, and pharmacology
•	Proficient in MS word, MS excel, and MS access
•	Knowledgeable of HIPPA regulation regarding the Patient Health Record 
•	Proper HCPCS coding
Education 
Ozarka College                                                                                   Fall 2012 to Spring 2015   
Associate of Science: Health Information Management	                        G.P.A. 3.35                             
Mountain View, AR 72560      

AAPC- ID#01413007                                                           	
CPC-A certified                                                                                   Fall 2015
ICD 10 compliant                                                                                Fall 2015

Timbo School K-12                                                                           Summer 1981 to Spring 1994
Timbo, AR  72680

Reference 

Cindy Conley CCS-P (870)213-7502
Angie Holland RHIT (870)363-4515
Leia Holland (870)269-9800


----------

